# Juniper?



## Will (Apr 23, 2018)

I aquired a number of slabs of old burl from a logger that worked in British Columbia, mostly coastal areas. There's yellow cedar but there's also this stuff which doesn't smell like yellow cedar. no real smell at all. very hard. I thought maybe Juniper. there's no bark to identify it. I cut some knife scales out of it.


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 23, 2018)

Juniper that i know really has aroma.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 23, 2018)

I cut a piece of DIW last night and it smelled BAD! Is that normal for that stuff?


----------



## DKMD (Apr 23, 2018)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I cut a piece of DIW last night and it smelled BAD! Is that normal for that stuff?



Yep... smells like dirty dirt.


----------



## phinds (Apr 23, 2018)

Whatever it is it looks like root wood with all those bark inclusions. Juniper burl has very clear eyes so I don't think it's a juniper burl


----------



## woodman6415 (Apr 23, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> Juniper that i know really has aroma.


A lot of aroma .. been cutting some of mine down .... never had allergies till I moved here with all this they call
Cedar


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 23, 2018)

Nearly all of the 'Juniperus' genera yield an aroma. They also often show distinct demarcation of heartwood from sapwood after 10-20 years growth. Heartwood ranges from a soft salmon / pink, to blood red to a deep purple for color and many shades in between.

I wonder if you are in the right church, just the wrong pew.

The 'Chamaecyparis' genera is often referred to as cedar as well. Port Orford-cedar sometimes lacks any smell as does Japanese False cypress. One of these may fit the quandary...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 23, 2018)

Mr. Peet said:


> Nearly all of the 'Juniperus' genera yield an aroma. They also often show distinct demarcation of heartwood from sapwood after 10-20 years growth. Heartwood ranges from a soft salmon / pink, to blood red to a deep purple for color and many shades in between.
> 
> I wonder if you are in the right church, just the wrong pew.
> 
> The 'Chamaecyparis' genera is often referred to as cedar as well. Port Orford-cedar sometimes lacks any smell as does Japanese False cypress. One of these may fit the quandary...



Port orford cedar has a crude oil smell to me- every time I have had some.


----------

